#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  درخواست قطعات کامپیوتر

## Mahmoodi

سلام دوست عزیز
برا مغازه یک سیستم  دارم که گرافیک و رم را ارتقا دادم ولی سی پی یوش هنوز سلرون 2800 هست 
cpu های lga چی موجود دارید و قیمتشون؟
ممنون

----------

*amen*,*digital84*,*farah676*,*imanfc*,*iranvich63*,*jfrras*,*mehdi50*,*mohsen zmr*,*tahaali9095*,*tamir405*,*امید.اکبری*,*همتا*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
cpu 3.2 1m cash = 35000
موجود است.دستور بفرمایید تقدیم کنم.در ضمن مدل مادربرد را بفرمایید ببینم تا چه Cpu ساپورت میکند

----------

*amen*,*digital84*,*farah676*,*imanfc*,*jfrras*,*mohsen zmr*,*tahaali9095*,*tamir405*,*همتا*

----------


## kharad

درود
مادر بورد 478 سوکتی ddr  چه مدل موجود دارید؟
قیمت چنده؟

----------

*imanfc*,*jfrras*,*mohsen zmr*,*sardarshams*,*tamir405*,*امید.اکبری*,*همتا*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
مادربرد بدون سی پی یو که 1.7 ساپورت میکنه 18 تومن
ساتا ساپورت 28 تومن
گرافیک آنبرد بدون ساتا 25 تومن
گرافیک آنبرد ساتا ساپورت 30 تومن
سی پی یو هم 2 تومن
فن 4 تومن

----------

*amen*,*digital84*,*farah676*,*imanfc*,*jfrras*,*mohsen zmr*,*sardarshams*,*Sina_Browser*,*tamir405*,*Yek.Doost*,*yx700*,*همتا*

----------


## Mahmoodi

> دوست من سلام
> cpu 3.2 1m cash = 35000
> موجود است.دستور بفرمایید تقدیم کنم.در ضمن مدل مادربرد را بفرمایید ببینم تا چه Cpu ساپورت میکند

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*tamir405*,*امید.اکبری*,*همتا*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
E7300 موجود است
155 هزار تومان ناقابل

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*sorenstar*,*tahaali9095*,*tamir405*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## mster0072000

قیمتی که آقای اکبری فرمودند عالی هست

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*tamir405*,*Yek.Doost*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## ali8889

با سلام مادربرد LGA 775 ده عدد موجود دارید

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*tamir405*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## امید.اکبری

درود دوست من
بله موجود هست

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*tamir405*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

اقای اکبری با صفا
دیباگر - هیتر  دست دو موجود دارید 
هزینه شیرینی مغازه روهم کم بکنید  :درخواست قطعات کامپیوتر:

----------

*imanfc*,*latifk200*,*mohsen zmr*,*tahaali9095*,*tamir405*,*toti*,*امید.اکبری*,*تاج*,*صابری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
متاسفانه ندارم
شما عزیز من هستید.گفتم خدمتتون.تشریف آوردین اصفهان در خدمتم

----------

*imanfc*,*latifk200*,*mohsen zmr*,*tamir405*,*toti*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------


## bird

سلام دوست عزیز
عذرخواهی می کنم مزاحم شدم
سی پی یو سوخته سوکت 1155 موجود دارید؟

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*tamir405*,*Yek.Doost*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

س

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*tamir405*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## m669

سلام خسته نباشيد مادربرد گيگا 8i84PE-RZ موجود هست اگر موجود داريد لطفا قيمت رو اعلام بفرماييد.ممنون

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*tamir405*,*Yek.Doost*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
متاسفانه این هفته جنس ندارم.امید بخدا سعی میکنم اواخر هفته آینده بار مناقصه ای را که برده ام در سایت خالی میکنم.
منتظر خبرهای داغ باشید

----------

*anti114*,*imanfc*,*latifk200*,*mohsen zmr*,*tamir405*,*toti*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## m669

> دوست من سلام
> متاسفانه این هفته جنس ندارم.امید بخدا سعی میکنم اواخر هفته آینده بار مناقصه ای را که برده ام در سایت خالی میکنم.
> منتظر خبرهای داغ باشید


به اميد خدا منتظريم

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*tamir405*,*Yek.Doost*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## eror

با سلام

میخواستم بدونم شما مادربرد lga 775 ddr1 ‌دارید /?

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*tamir405*,*Yek.Doost*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوستان عزیز امید بخدا به من فرصتی کوتاه بدهید تا بتوانم تمام اجناس جدیدم را وارد سایت کنم.باتشکر

----------

*imanfc*,*latifk200*,*mohsen zmr*,*tamir405*,*toti*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## 500toman

*با سلام من یک مادربرد asus دارم به مدل m3a78 روی جعبه ان نوشته 140 وات  سی پی یو ساپورت ولی یک cpu معمولی روش نسبه  این مادربرد قابلیت نصب تا چه مدل cpu را دارد و قیمت ان چقدر است  ضمنان amd است
متشکر*

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*navidnavid*,*tamir405*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
دسته دوم این سی پی یو رو ندارم.
برای دین سی پی یو هایی که مادربردت ساپورت میکنه به این لینک مراجعه کن
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD...us/M3A78/#CPUS

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*navidnavid*,*tamir405*,*toti*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
نیاز فوری
یک مادربرد که Amd am2  ساپورت کنه
و یک رم دو گیگ DDR 2
پیشاپیش ممنون

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*tamir405*,*امید.اکبری*,*تاج*

----------


## ahadabasi

سلام 
یک cpu میخواستم( intel ) حدود 150 الی 200 تومن
مادر برد : asus kpl am-se

----------

*imanfc*,*kavosh83*,*mohsen zmr*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

متاسفانه سی پی یو قیمت بالا ندارم دوست من

----------

*ahadabasi*,*imanfc*,*kavosh83*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## ahadabasi

> متاسفانه سی پی یو قیمت بالا ندارم دوست من


تشکر از پاسخگویی
الان cpu دو هسته ای اینتل LGA 775 چیزی موجود هست

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
این درخواستتون هم همون درخواست قبلی شما است.
خیر متاسفانه.ندارم

----------

*ahadabasi*,*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## tahaali9095

با سلام

رم DDR2  با باس 533 دارید؟

باتشکر

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

خیر

----------

*ahadabasi*,*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Koroush_91

سلام cpu 2.4 gh-478 pentium میخوام قیمتش چنده؟

----------

*farah676*,*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## MARSHAL23

اقا سلام دمتون گرم میخاستم راهنماییم کنیدچطوری از طریق کامپیوتر بتونم کانال های ماهواره رو بگیرم؟در مورد کارت رسیور هم توضیح ذبدید؟

----------

*farah676*,*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

> سلام cpu 2.4 gh-478 pentium میخوام قیمتش چنده؟


دوست من سلام
5 هزار تومان

----------

*farah676*,*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## امید.اکبری

> اقا سلام دمتون گرم میخاستم راهنماییم کنیدچطوری از طریق کامپیوتر بتونم کانال های ماهواره رو بگیرم؟در مورد کارت رسیور هم توضیح ذبدید؟


دوست من سلام
ممنون ک ب فروشگاه من سری زدید.
متاسفانه کارت رسیور ندارم.ممنون از سوالتون

----------

*imanfc*,*latifk200*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## zargham_ahou

با سلام 
من لب تاب مدل  HP dv 4000   كارت وايرلس خراب شده آيا شما موجود داريد

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
براتون پیگیری میکنم و خبرشو بهتون میدم

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## mohsen-d

با سلام . آیا امکان دارد برای خرید قطعات دست دوم حضوری خدمت برسیم ؟ اگر امکان دارد آدرس را لطف بفرمایید .

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
صبح ها تا ظهر من بیرون از محل کار هستم.و بعد از ظهرها تلفنی پاسخگوی عزیزانم.
در بیرون از محل کار در خدمت شما هستم

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## latifk200

سلام آقای اکبری 
برد هارد با تصویر , تقدیم حضور شما
مشخصات : Maxtor 160 Gig

DSC_0399.jpg

DSC_0402.jpg

IMG009.jpg

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
متاسفانه ندارم.
باقی بارتون را امروز ارسال میکنم

----------

*latifk200*

----------


## latifk200

> دوست من سلام
> متاسفانه ندارم.
> باقی بارتون را امروز ارسال میکنم



سلام آقای اکبری .
ممنون از زحمتتون .
سپاسگزارم لطف کردید

----------

*امید.اکبری*

----------


## mbigonah

با سلام من ت عدد  مادربورد lga 775 ddr2 میخوام -دست دوم - قیمت ؟

----------


## mbigonah

2 عدد - ببخشید

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
فعلا ddr1  گرافیک آنبرد 775 دارم تعداد

----------

*mehdi50*

----------


## mehdi50

با سلام  ای سی بایوس  برای مادر بورد اینتل مدل DG31PR که شماره ای سی ان 25L4005 است دارید ؟ ایا نیاز به پروگرام دارد یانه ؟ ضمنا یک دیباگر که کد ها را درست نشان دهد چه پیشنهاد می د هیدو قیمت ان چنده ؟ با تشکر

----------

*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
اگر اشتباه نکرده باشم این آیسی در مادربرد گیگا هم کار شده است.اجازه بدهید ببینم دارم تا تقدیمتون کنم.
دیباگر خوب در تاپیک مربوطه گذاشتم.فوق العاده عالی و بدون نقص کدهای واقعی را نشان میدهد.لطفا به تاپیک مربوطه سری بزنید.ممنون از توجهت دوست خوبم

----------

*mehdi50*

----------


## mehdi50

با سلام  ایا ااین ای سی برای برد های دیگر نیاز به پروگرام دارد  ؟

----------

*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

بله دوست من

----------

*mehdi50*

----------


## mehdi50

سلام  اقای اکبری ای سی سی بایوس پروگرام شده بالا دارید ؟

----------


## sunboys

سلام ایسی بایوس mx25l12873f مورد نیاز است

----------


## msmp2

این ایسی روپیدا کردید؟

----------

